# Nezzer 1st Home Theater + Questions



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great advice so far from this forum.

My wife and I are moving into a house in about a week and are setting up a home theater. The room is in a finished basement and is 11.5' wide by 30.5' long. The ceiling is 88" tall to the furdown, which is 1' tall. The entrance is about 16' back. In the little rough drawing I made the projector is at the top and the little black square is where I'm placing my components.

Right now we have a 1 year lease on the house and while we consider buying the house. Our friend owns the house, but we don't want to do start doing too many renovations or structural changes to the house.

I ended up purchasing 

Epson 5020
Vutec 110" screen
Onkyo TX-NR809
2 Klipsch RF-52
1 Klipsch WC-24
2 Klipsch WS-24
1 HSU Research VTF-2 MKiV 

The questions I have are:

1)Should I biwire or biamp any of the speakers?

2)Where is a good place to get fabric for the front wall where the projector goes? Or should we just paint that wall black, and what type of fabric?

3)Is 14AWG speaker wire fine for the long runs in this room (50' or so)?

I'll probably move the bowflex out, even though it does really tie the room together. 

Once I start getting everything in and set up I'll update with pictures. 

I have a few other questions I'll ask later about acoustic treatments and setting up other zones once I get everything going.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

1) No
2) Don't know
3) Yes


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I ended up purchasing 

Epson 5020
Vutec 110" screen
Onkyo TX-NR809
2 Klipsch RF-52
1 Klipsch WC-24
2 Klipsch WS-24
1 HSU Research VTF-2 MKiV 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That is an interesting choice for the center channel, will probably be OK, after seeing the pictures of the room the VTF-2 should be great.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Ideally any dark color on your walls is fine. Just keep it dark to reduce ambient light in the room.

With the carpet you've get down already you can keep the equipment stack in the back and just tuck speaker wire and LFE (if you want it in the front) along the carpet and baseboard. If you're willing to remove you're baseboards you'll have an easy time fishing wire for your surrounds. As for getting wire to the projector...

First we've got to figure out how far back you projector needs to be. Follow the links I have you in the other thread and get your throw. Now plan put a power outlet about 1 1/2' back or off to the side from that location. You'll be mounting the projector in front of the outlet. You'll have to cut a little Sheetrock to do this but fishing an HDMI up there shouldn't be a problem. 









I've attached a Dolby diagram for speaker placement.

Are you planning in going the DIY route for a screen or do you want to buy one?
I'm all about DIY but remember the screen is the part you're accurately looking at and is far more important then many people think. I'll recommend a black diamond screen from Screen Innovations not only because its a great screen but because it actually make the room darker by not scattering as much light into your side walls! That's a very neat trick by the way. That said check out the DIY screens section of the forums to see what people are doing.

The 5020 is a very nice projector and I install it fairly often. The lens shift feature is nice for awkward placements and the projector is nice and bright with good color control. Good choice!

This is the time to start thinking about remote controls also. Check out URC MX-780 with an MRF-260 very good remote. You can extend a flasher off the base station, via cat-6, to the projector. You can do this with a harmony 1100 with RF extender but the URC is just so much more responsive it would be my choice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not worry about bi-wiring for the Klipsch speakers - the only speakers I have personally seen bi-wired were very high end speakers.

If you are planning to do the front wall yourself (screen and bass traps), I would go with cloth - GIK carries GOM which I used over my entire room and it worked really well. If not, I would paint it.

14 AWG should work just fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> I would not worry about bi-wiring for the Klipsch speakers - the only speakers I have personally seen bi-wired were very high end speakers.
> 
> If you are planning to do the front wall yourself (screen and bass traps), I would go with cloth - GIK carries GOM which I used over my entire room and it worked really well. If not, I would paint it.
> 
> 14 AWG should work just fine.


I am in full accord with Joe. The Klipschs are so efficient that there really is not a need for Biamping and Biwiring provides questionable benefits to put it kindly.

Congrats on your purchases. I really think the Onkyo's HQV Vida processor is going to help to provide you with the best possible picture and the 809 offers an excellent amplifier stage and Audyssey's fantastic MultEQ XT.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have a question about positioning. Should I just put the surround speakers on the back wall? I know that in a traditional 5.1 setup they'd be just slightly behind the chairs and more to the side. 

On the sub should I put it in a corner or right next to the center speaker?

Thanksp


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Nezzer said:


> Thanks everyone. I have a question about positioning. Should I just put the surround speakers on the back wall? I know that in a traditional 5.1 setup they'd be just slightly behind the chairs and more to the side.
> 
> On the sub should I put it in a corner or right next to the center speaker?
> 
> Thanksp


In your 5.1 you're rear speakers should be ~90-110 degrees off center (center being the primary seating location). If you want surround to be a little more behind you as opposed to more around you the place the rears at 120 degrees or get another pair of rear speakers and go with 7.1. 

Review the diagram I posted as a reference. 

For subwoofer placement there is something called the "subwoofer crawl" this involves placing the subwoofer in your seating location and playing music with good clean bass then literally crawling across the floor along the walls until you find a location that sounds right. Place your sub there and now your primary seating location has the best sounding bass. 

Go to YouTube and search "subwoofer crawl" and "Martin Logan" you'll find an instructional video to watch. 

Good luck.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I would paint the wall a dark color and flat. This will give the least glare. Fabric helps reduce light bounce back just make sure it has less sheen. Paint will be much cheaper and you wont have to look at fabric seems.


----------

